# Talking Timeshares ep14 - celebrating 59m in completed listings in the TUG marketplace (and testing new lighting!)



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2022)

video is noticeably better with another added light, and removing the little plastic cover from the camera!


----------



## slip (Aug 3, 2022)

There, I think that lighting is great.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 3, 2022)

Yes, lighting looks good and the image is sharper (due to plastic bering removed from camera lense).


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, lighting looks good and the image is sharper (due to plastic bering removed from camera lense).


if there is a way to do something wrong in an incredibly stupid way, ill manage!


----------

